# virgin queen production



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Just make some "hair roller" cages from #8 mesh. Put the cells inside and close them up.


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

I just put 16 cells into jzbz cages and into the incubator because I didnt have time to finish making mating nucs and I will be out of town until friday. The cages didn't go up over the plastic cell base, but I was able to get them over most of the wax portion of the cell. Not ideal but hopefully it works. I'll let you know as they are due to emerge on Friday.


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

The solution to this problem would be if jzbz would make a queen cage that could be used for emergence hopefully this is in the works. I did get to work with a cell bar prototype that the jzbz cell cups fit into. The cells fit nice and tight but it doesn't stay in the frame without reinforcement but hopefully they get it on the market soon.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Here is a cell protector that fits into a JZBZ queen cage bar. Works good for keeping early hatchers from ruining the rest of your cells in a incubator. Helps protect cells that are placed in mating nucs from being chewed down by workers. It also gives the virgin protection until she is ready to leave the cell completely and 1 or 2 bees at a time can reach her. If the cell hatches before you get a chance to place it in a hive you can use queen cage candy or a marshmallow to keep the virgin in until the bees are used to her.


https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=888

Another
https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=887

The Cadilac
https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=620

More accessories
https://www.dadant.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=30


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 14, 2009)

jzbz cups/cells (with cell protector) fit into cali mini cages (wood)

Also some people use pill bottles with correct size hole drilled in lid, have not done it personally you may want to provide ventilation ???

emerging virgin will need small amt. of honey to feed on in cage


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

muskrat, if you figure out how to produce mated queens let me know. I'd just as soon skip the virgin queen step.


----------



## Bob Nelson (Feb 10, 2005)

I hatch extra or left over cells in push in cages. 1/8 inch hardware cloth cut in about 3 inch squares. Cut about about 1/2 inch from corner in about 1/2 inch. With pliers bend each side over at 1/2 inch (or at end of cut) and tuck the tab (made by the cut) around the corner. Put cell in side of comb and put cage over it. You can put about 20 on one side of a comb. Wish I had pictures to show but do not right now. Hope this helps.

Bob Nelson


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

we've been using the jzbz cups, and having the queens emerge in an incubator into 3 dram glass vials. the cell is just placed on the mouth (3/8"), and when the queen emerges, she falls to the bottom of the vial.

i then squish the cell shut (so that it has a "flat"), and place a tiny amount of honey on the flat, then stick it in the opening of the vial (not completely blocking it for ventilation), and the vial is layed on its side.

i introduced 16 into queenless nucs and colonies the other day..i'll give a report when i see what happened. i did open 3 of the nucs the next day, and the queen was walking around in all 3.

deknow


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

That is exactly what I need, what's your source for the glass vials, price?


----------



## mothergoosemagic (Feb 26, 2010)

@ Bob Nelson

Where's my tin snips? I've got some Russians I want to save!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

The candy cup and closure that Mann Lake sells for the jzbz hair roller cages can be used. Have the cup end be the top, and the queen cell fits down in the hole with the rim of the plastic queen cup holding it in place. If you have wax queen cells that would fall through the hole, then a trimed down cell protector will hold it up, and fit inside the cup.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=1503&idCategory=


----------



## mothergoosemagic (Feb 26, 2010)

Excised another set of queen cells & caged them ala Bob Nelson. Plus found another single cell alone, so I caged that one, too. The best two clumps--along the bottom of the original frame--were impossible to move, so they're just going to have to duke it out.

So now I have 5 queen areas going. Better get cracking on a couple more mating nucs in case I'm successful.


----------

